# Was halten Sie von InGame-Werbung?



## Administrator (25. November 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (25. November 2008)

solange sie zum spiel inhalt passt und nur z.b. plakate sind dann find ich es eher positiv.


----------



## Rage1988 (28. November 2008)

Ich finde , dass die Werbung die Spiele auch realistischer macht .
Außerdem fällt es kaum auf , solange nicht das Spiel plötzlich unterbrochen wird und man 5 Minuten Werbung schauen muss , bis es weitergeht


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. November 2008)

Gar nichts. Einmal durchgesetzt, wird sie genauso irgendwann überhand nehmen wie in Zeitschriften oder Fernsehen.
Außerdem besteht die Gefahr, dass anonyme Daten weitergegeben werden, um eine entsprechende Werbung im Spiel zu platzieren.


----------



## Mothman (28. November 2008)

Shadow_Man am 28.11.2008 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Gar nichts. Einmal durchgesetzt, wird sie genauso irgendwann überhand nehmen wie in Zeitschriften oder Fernsehen..


Tja, das ist leider die Gefahr bei der Sache.
Aber eine gut platzierte Werbung ingame kann imo echt zur guten Atmosphäre beitragen. Aber natürlich nur unauffällig in Form von Coca-Cola-Dosen, Werbeplakaten. Also auf keinen Fall irgendetwas, wo man gezwungen wird länger hinzugucken, oder hinzuhören. Es muss unaufdringlich bleiben.


----------



## fiumpf (28. November 2008)

Mothman am 28.11.2008 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber eine gut platzierte Werbung ingame kann imo echt zur guten Atmosphäre beitragen. [...] Es muss unaufdringlich bleiben.


Sehe ich genauso. In vielen Spielen kommt es thematisch gut rüber wie z.B. bei Most Wanted oder GRID.
Anders natürlich wenn erst mal Daten gesammelt werden um dann maßgeschneiderte Werbung zu empfangen - das ist inakzeptabel.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. November 2008)

fiumpf am 28.11.2008 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Anders natürlich wenn erst mal Daten gesammelt werden um dann maßgeschneiderte Werbung zu empfangen - das ist inakzeptabel.



Laut Gamestar Boxenstopp Video soll es ja so beim Far Cry 2 MP gewesen sein.


----------



## fiumpf (28. November 2008)

Shadow_Man am 28.11.2008 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 28.11.2008 15:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Legitimiert durch Zustimmung der EULA...


----------



## dtschneiderlein (1. Dezember 2011)

Gar nichts! Wird aber sicherlich die Werbung der zukunft!


----------



## -Atlanter- (2. Oktober 2012)

Ingamewerbung? Da hätte ich nichts dagegen, aber wirklich nur wenn es zum Spiel passt. 
Ich hab mal gehört in Mafia 2 sind irgenwelche Zeitschriften rumgelegen. Das wäre passend.
Wenn in GTA* die Werbeplakte durch, echte Werbeplakate ersetzt werden, wäre das auch passend.
Oder wenn in Deus Ex: HM einfach mal Plakate für ein fiktives Final Fantasy werben.
Auch möglich wäre wenn man GTA Mc´Donalds besuchen, Markenkaffe oder Markensäfte kaufen könnte.
Es muss sich eben nur gut ins Spiel einfügen.

*: Oder jedes andere Spiel welches in einer realistischen Gegenwart in einer westlichen Großstadt spielt.


----------



## Enisra (2. Oktober 2012)

es sind nicht nur irgendwelche Zeitschriften, sondern die Männermagazine mit dem Häschen


----------



## shippy74 (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich will das nicht haben, außer sie machen die Spiele ein gutes Stück billiger, nachher sieht es so aus das man für nen gescripteten Werbefilm mit Ballereinlagen 60 Euro bezahlen darf. Die verdienen dann doppelt und machen doch nix für die Kunden.

Stell mir gerade vor das ich bei COD um die Ecke laufe und erschossen werde , dann wird ein Banner eingeblendet wo drauf Steht: Mit einem Produkt von Heckler und Koch wäre ihnen das nicht passiert. Oder : Wir sind auch im Notfall für sie da, ihre Allianz...... nee kein Bock auf sowas.
ich brauch auch keine MC Donalds oder Axe Werbung wenn ich irgendwo auf nem Barzar in nen Hinterhalt gerate.
Es gab mal die Map Highway Tampa oder so ähnlich in BF2 die war von Intel gesponstert, da stand alle 50 Meter in der Wüste ein Intel Schild,fand ich absolut fehl am Platz, hab die auch nie wieder gespielt.
Es gibt schon im Fernseh genug Werbung da bin ich froh wenn ich in nem Spiel mal nix sehe.

Auf nem Lizenz Rennauto ist das was anders da gehört es dazu da es der Realität entspricht aber sonst sollte man es weglassen. Zumal man ja auch Geld dafür bezahlt, ich würde auch keine DVD kaufen wo in der Mitte plötzlich ne Werbepause kommt. F2P Plakate können sie von mir aus mit Werbeplakaten Zupflastern da kann man eh nix mehr kaputt machen...


----------



## Vani94 (25. November 2012)

bei Kauftitel geht das auf keinen Fall aber bei F2P ist das schon in Ordnung


----------

